# Voodoo Lady predictions 2012-13



## ZYDECORICH (Nov 10, 2012)

Had short coversation with her last week and will be going down to NOLA soon. She said Sandy was just the beginning and that there was more to come, hang on to your bootstraps! Dates and predictions to follow. Hope she does better than last year!


----------



## marcski (Nov 10, 2012)

Hey Rich, I caught Big Sam's Funky Nation the other night in the city.  Big Sam sure has the funk!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 10, 2012)

Buddy of mine getting down to Big Sam's Funky Nation at GOTV a couple of years ago.  :lol:


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Nov 10, 2012)

Big Sam does have some funk! I think I caught them a few years ago at French Quarter Fest. Nice! Deadhead, did your friend get arrested shortly after this?:beer:


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 10, 2012)

Nah, B.Real is an employee of the Vibes.  You can see him almost dance his walkie talkie right off at the 16 second mark. :lol:


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Nov 12, 2012)

Ha!! too funny! All he needed to do to complete this video was to start hooping!


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Dec 15, 2012)

Well all right! The VooDoo lady has spoken and this is what she has to say. It's kinda weird this year, not to say last year wasn't. Nobody got it right last year. In line with the philosophy that we will see stronger storms when they do happen, here we go....Not much till Xmas. She said it looks like a possible White Christmas for most of us between Ny and Bangor, kind of a wide range I thought. Maybe  she was just  trying to make everyone feel good for the holidays.The lady says a fair amount for all with more for the Catskills and Southern Vermont. Jan brings a few good storms specifcally for Upper NY state,Vermont and New Hampshire.The dates are the 9th,14th,22nd,29th.The 22nd is the date to watch. Northern Mass.may get in on this to a degree.Maine could get it good on one of those winding out Noreasters on one of these dates or close. Not a whole bunch for the Southern states Penn,NJ,Virginia..not cold enough. Then comes February,this is when we get down to business...dates 2nd,7th,12th,19th,28th.The 12th is the good one. Good storms of the foot or more variety for NJ,NY,CATSKILLS,PENN depending on the track..but almost for sure for VT,NH,MASS. NYC may get clipped by one of these but Boston is going to get a bomb out of this somewhere, I mean cripppled,which means Maine may get a good shot also. She said March looks promising but that the Treximet was wearing off and her head was getting numb, so no specifc dates yet from the lady on that month. That will come. Hey It's all just VooDoo lets see what happens.


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Dec 25, 2012)

ZYDECORICH said:


> Well all right! The VooDoo lady has spoken and this is what she has to say. It's kinda weird this year, not to say last year wasn't. Nobody got it right last year. In line with the philosophy that we will see stronger storms when they do happen, here we go....Not much till Xmas. She said it looks like a possible White Christmas for most of us between Ny and Bangor, kind of a wide range I thought. Maybe  she was just  trying to make everyone feel good for the holidays.The lady says a fair amount for all with more for the Catskills and Southern Vermont. Jan brings a few good storms specifcally for Upper NY state,Vermont and New Hampshire.The dates are the 9th,14th,22nd,29th.The 22nd is the date to watch. Northern Mass.may get in on this to a degree.Maine could get it good on one of those winding out Noreasters on one of these dates or close. Not a whole bunch for the Southern states Penn,NJ,Virginia..not cold enough. Then comes February,this is when we get down to business...dates 2nd,7th,12th,19th,28th.The 12th is the good one. Good storms of the foot or more variety for NJ,NY,CATSKILLS,PENN depending on the track..but almost for sure for VT,NH,MASS. NYC may get clipped by one of these but Boston is going to get a bomb out of this somewhere, I mean cripppled,which means Maine may get a good shot also. She said March looks promising but that the Treximet was wearing off and her head was getting numb, so no specifc dates yet from the lady on that month. That will come. Hey It's all just VooDoo lets see what happens.



Well, not bad for a beginning. I got a feeling about her this year.


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Feb 6, 2013)

Then comes February,this is when we get down to business...dates 2nd,7th,12th,19th,28th.The 12th is the good one. Good storms of the foot or more variety for NJ,NY,CATSKILLS,PENN depending on the track..but almost for sure for VT,NH,MASS. NYC may get clipped by one of these but Boston is going to get a bomb out of this somewhere, I mean cripppled,which means Maine may get a good shot also. She said March looks promising but that the Treximet was wearing off and her head was getting numb, so no specifc dates yet from the lady on that month. That will come. Hey It's all just VooDoo lets see what happens.[/QUOTE]

Seems like the VooDoo Lady may be finally getting on track. Even though she predicted the 7th looks like the 8th is going to be the day. Boston and Maine may get slammed like she said. Stir that VooDoo Chili!


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 7, 2013)

ZYDECORICH said:


> Then comes February,this is when we get down to business...dates 2nd,7th,12th,19th,28th.The 12th is the good one. Good storms of the foot or more variety for NJ,NY,CATSKILLS,PENN depending on the track..but almost for sure for VT,NH,MASS. NYC may get clipped by one of these but *Boston is going to get a bomb out of this somewhere, I mean cripppled,*which means Maine may get a good shot also. *She said March looks promising *but that the Treximet was wearing off and her head was getting numb, so no specifc dates yet from the lady on that month. That will come. Hey It's all just VooDoo lets see what happens.



Seems like the VooDoo Lady may be finally getting on track. Even though she predicted the 7th looks like the 8th is going to be the day. Boston and Maine may get slammed like she said. Stir that VooDoo Chili!
[/QUOTE]

Great call on Boston if it happens.  I hope the other bolded prediction comes true.  I think we're due for a good March.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Feb 9, 2013)

4aprice said:


> Seems like the VooDoo Lady may be finally getting on track. Even though she predicted the 7th looks like the 8th is going to be the day. Boston and Maine may get slammed like she said. Stir that VooDoo Chili!



Great call on Boston if it happens.  I hope the other bolded prediction comes true.  I think we're due for a good March.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ[/QUOTE]

Yeah looks like she was pretty good one this one. She said the 12th for the next one, but it's looking like the 14th. Hope that one pans out also. Stir that VooDoo chili!!!


----------



## billski (Feb 10, 2013)

good job vdl.  I'll keep my bag packed!


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Feb 10, 2013)

billski said:


> good job vdl.  I'll keep my bag packed!


 Thanks Bill, She's warming up, Their saying the 14th / 15th. I'll take close.


----------

